

Schools monitoring pupils' web use with 'anti-radicalisation software' - SandB0x
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/10/schools-trial-anti-radicalisation-software-pupils-internet

======
skidoo
If only the same programs could be used to block searches for Justin Bieber,
Dancing with the Stars, Fast and Furious movies, anything Kardashian, etc.

